# [ROM] Ginger Fusion V1.0 [WIP]



## acejavelin

I AM NOT THE AUTHOR OF THIS ROM!!! Do not direct questions to me, I don't even own a Stratosphere anymore, just ran across this on Android Forums/Phandroid this afternoon and saw it hadn't been mentioned here yet...

Original post: http://androidforums...n-v1-0-wip.html by azroller1 who is a recognized developer and ROM builder, mostly for the LG Spectrum (author of Icy Fusion ROM for LG Spectrum and LewOS Thrice ROM for LG Spectrum). His original post from the above follows:

THIS NEEDS TESTING!!!! WILL BOOT BUT NEED TO CHECK FOR ISSUES!!

rom is based off of stock and is modded for better overall performance!
this is part of my Fusion Series

*Features*
-Zipaligned
-Debloated
-Deodexed
-Rooted
-Added beats audio
-Added lightning zap tweak
-Init.d support
-stock kernel
-ES file manager
-Latest play store update
-Alarm clock xtreme free
-Rom toolbox free
-more to come.....

*Downloads*
V1.0beta- http://d-h.st/4MM TEST PLEASE!!

*Installation*
1. Download ROM
2. Reboot to recovery
3. Wipe Data if coming from stock or different ROM
4. Mount DATA and CACHE in mounts and storage
5. Install Zip
6. Wipe cache and dalvik after also fix permissions
7. reboot phone and let sit for a few minutes to let it work the tweaks
8. success
9. install any kernel you want after

*Changelog*
*V1.0*
-Initial Release

THANKS!!
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1802447 for tweak
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1525226 for beats audio
https://github.com/d...id-Kitchen/tags for the android kitchen


----------



## azoller1

Thanks for posting this you beat me to it

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azoller1

Reserved

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azoller1

Gangnam

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azoller1

Style

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell

Yay for another option!

This should get shuffled off to the dev section...

And if you have any issues with getting any TweakStock stuff in there, just let me know and I'll be happy to help!

Really if you want any help, just holler my way and I'd be more than happy to lend a hand!

EDIT: Forgot you are using TweakStock 1.4 as a base, so you won't have any issues integrating anything as it's all there already lol - regardless, I'm sure you don't need it but I would be more than happy to collaborate/assist/etc so just let me know


----------



## draco97793

ok im running stock ff1 kernel and i installed this rom as per instructions. i found one issue so far. the phone will not detect wifi networks. it reports unable to scan networks. then shuts off wifi. i was running tweak stock 2.2 until i updated to the ff1f update. after update i have had issues with everything. im praying this rom can fix it after all issues are dealt with.


----------



## dwitherell

draco97793 said:


> ok im running stock ff1 kernel and i installed this rom as per instructions. i found one issue so far. the phone will not detect wifi networks. it reports unable to scan networks. then shuts off wifi. i was running tweak stock 2.2 until i updated to the ff1f update. after update i have had issues with everything. im praying this rom can fix it after all issues are dealt with.


2 things:
1) the base of this is very similar to TweakStock 1.4, so I'm doubtful it'll fix FF1 issues any more than TweakStock or Tweaked would, as they are all EI2-based.
2) the WiFi thing is likely due to the kernel. I'm pretty sure this doesn't include one, but if I'm right than you'll likely need an EI2 kernel for WiFi to work on the this EI2 system.


----------



## daventodd

So, I take it that this ROM is based on EI2?


----------



## azoller1

daventodd said:


> So, I take it that this ROM is based on EI2?


Correct

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dxander1337

It is very slow on my phone, after a fresh install, wipe of data, and a reboot, it still takes about 2 seconds to launch even the dial screen.


----------



## azoller1

Updated to version 1.3 check in android forums 
Edit: Nvm its not uploaded yet 
Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daventodd

azoller1 said:


> Updated to version 1.3 check in android forums
> Edit: Nvm its not uploaded yet
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


I would add the download links and such here as well. It would be easier for users to get your ROM and not be strayed on a goose chase for the download.

Sent from the Craposphere


----------



## azoller1

daventodd said:


> I would add the download links and such here as well. It would be easier for users to get your ROM and not be strayed on a goose chase for the download.
> 
> Sent from the Craposphere


Its not uploaded yet and I keep trying on dev host but it stops will try tonight I'm away from my computer 
Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djphrost

bump. any updates on this? just curious


----------



## azoller1

I have the file ready will upload in a few minutes

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djphrost

Downloading now

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azoller1

Sorry guys for taking forever will upload the new version tomorrow morning or in the evening tomorrow

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## astroboogie99

i have no issues with ff1. its gone gone gone lol only thing is my service bars for network signal dont work but 4g and 3g work just fine. wifi also works just fine
ei2 and tweakedstock cwm recovery stratosphere


----------



## daventodd

astroboogie99 said:


> i have no issues with ff1. its gone gone gone lol only thing is my service bars for network signal dont work but 4g and 3g work just fine. wifi also works just fine
> ei2 and tweakedstock cwm recovery stratosphere


So you never took the OTA update, you just flashed the FF1 updater from dwitherell?


----------



## LongLiveCappy92

Is this still in development and/or does anyone have a link to download 1.3 or know who I can PM? I just checked back on Stratosphere stuff after not looking for 3+ months. I rooted and flashed 'Tweaked' on my best friends phone over the summer and he's looking for something fresh.


----------



## azoller1

I have given up on this project sorry will post links to version 1.0

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Might release v2.0 actually to finish it up

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

